# Carrots



## lemans (Jan 29, 2017)

We r having meat loaf tonight so I thought I would make the veggies...













IMG_2102.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 29, 2017





Peeled SPG and some olive oil


----------



## lemans (Jan 29, 2017)

IMG_2103.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 29, 2017





Into the food saver.. Gormia set for 185...


----------



## lemans (Jan 29, 2017)

IMG_2105.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 29, 2017





I will check after an hour. Probably go for two hours but we will see.


----------



## lemans (Jan 29, 2017)

IMG_2112.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 29, 2017





Took full two hours finished with honey and orange zest


----------



## lemans (Jan 29, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2017)

we had meatloaf tonight also ,,, 

Anyway , did carrots last weekend . butter and honey in the bag , 189 for 2 hours . Very good . Bet the zest was good .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks great!

I think our favorite veg to SV is corn on the cob!

I'll have to give carrots a try!

Al


----------

